# Reittiere der Zwerge



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (17. Dezember 2008)

hallo liebe comm, 

Da ich ja mein Zwerg wieder ausgepackt habe (und War für mich momentan das beste Spiel wo gibt ist <333 ). Ist mir eins was ich nicht so mochte als ich noch mein probemonat spielte negativ aufgefallen: die Zwergenmounts.

Wie findet ihr sie ? Hättet ihr ein Problem damit dass sie einfach ausgetauscht werden? Oder denkt ihr sie auszutauschen sollte man nciht mehr nachträglich machen? Vielleicht auch einfach ein neues Mount erfinden wen ja welches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?  

/discuss


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

die zwergenkopter sind noch die besten mounts im Spiel


----------



## Syane (17. Dezember 2008)

Ne finde ich absolut uncool ...Also wenn jemand der einen Zwergspielt die halt auch gut findet is das nicht schlimm. Aber das Jeder von der Ordnung das ding zum Fliegen benutzen muss! nä! ... Wenn ich daran denke, das die Zerstörung die Lindwyrmmer hat ....die sind viel cooler.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Dezember 2008)

Was sollen sie denn sonst benutzen... die Elfen werden sicher keine Drachen "dafür" erniedrigen und Imperiale Greifen? Sicher genausowenig... der Zwergengyrokopter ist noch das eheste wo man sagen kann "Ja das würde sicher bereitgestellt werden, schnell, klein und überall zusammenzubauen" und Lindwürmer sind ausgelutscht, ja schon ein totales Klischee für "die böse Seite", die auf schwarzen Lindwürmern durch die Lüfte reitet zum Transport...


----------



## Tobilerone (17. Dezember 2008)

[x] Schlecht kann mich aber damit abfinden



Syane schrieb:


> Aber das Jeder von der Ordnung das ding zum Fliegen benutzen muss! nä! ...


Genau das find ich auch! Die mounts von Elfen und Menschen sind jetzt auch nichts Außergewöhnliches, aber irgendwie finde ich verliert das Zwergenmount seinen Reiz, weil es ja quasi von jeder Klasse benutzt wird. Andersherum könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Zwerg z.B. auf einem Menschenpferd reiten würde, allerhöchstens auf einem Pony und auch nur dann äußerst wiederwillig und nur wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt (für alle die _Die Zwerge _ kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Außerdem erinnert mich dieser Gyrokopter immer so an "Laufrad", wenn die Zwerge damit durch die Gegend laufen...


----------



## Churchak (17. Dezember 2008)

das einzige was mich immer am zwergenmount gestört hat warn die nervigen geräusche die das teil machte.aber das gehört für mich seit 1.1 der vergangenheit an ich find wie er nun klingt angenehm und in keinster weise mehr irgendwie nervig da fragt man sich schon warum ned gleich so.aber was solls nun ist es ja (für mich) klasse so wie es ist von daher daumen hoch.

ps da fehlt nen 4. punkt ! "super so wie es nun ist!"


----------



## Gookitz (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde sowieso das weitere Mounts ins Spiel integriert werden sollten ^^ .

Irgend was kreatives fänd ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 z.B. ein Insekten Mount oder irgend so ein kram, aber es sollte auch wieder was sein das zu WAR passt. 

Warum reitet der Chosen nicht auf einem gezähmten Sklaven daher mit Maulsperre und Zügeln in der Hand xD 

Oder für Schamis einen Reit-Troll, das wär ja sowas von geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja und Imperium... was ich spiele ... da fällt mir nix ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tja Order ist halt nen langweiliger haufen, da hätte Mythic mehr draus machen können.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem bei Warhammer ist halt folgendes:

*Zwerge reiten nicht, niemals*, sondern gehen zu Fuß (oder bauen sich als verrückter Maschinist ein Luftschiff). Ponys werden höchstens dazu benutzt Erz oder Bier zu transportieren, und da kreiere mal ein Mount für dieses Völkchen.

Am anfang gabs für die Zwerge ja eine Art Bierfass mit Sitz vorne drann, und das sah dann wirklich seltsam aus, und so hat man sich entschieden den Zwergen einen Gyrokopter zu geben, und diesen den Zwergen als kleinformat auf den Rücken zu schnallen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar nicht Optimal, aber immer noch die beste lösung für das Mountproblem bei den Zwergen.


----------



## El Bollo (17. Dezember 2008)

Richtige Zwerge fahren Todeswalze!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ons (18. Dezember 2008)

El schrieb:


> Richtige Zwerge fahren Todeswalze!


Jawohl! So ein Mount hätte ich gerne :-)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wären evtl. Sieben-Meilen-Stiefel, also gar kein Mount. Lediglich einen Geschwindgkeitsbuff, aber Zwerge laufen auch nicht schnell... ja ist schwierig.


----------



## Ziez (18. Dezember 2008)

versucht mal mit einer Todeswalze zu springen XD


----------



## Torhall (18. Dezember 2008)

Mir würde es nichts ausmachen wenn sie das Mount ersetzen. Kann mich auch noch gut an die Konzept Zeichnungen vom Bierwagen erinnern. Als dann ingame der Zwergokopter kam war ich schon etwas entäuscht.
Das es Lore technisch schwierig ist stimmt. Mir selbst fällt leider auch nichts besseres ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (18. Dezember 2008)

Warum austauschen? Ich finde das Zwergenmount ist das genialste Mount im Spiel! das DARF nicht ausgetauscht werden!
Was stört euch denn eigentlich daran? Also irgendwie verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht. Ich finde das ist genau gut so wie es ist!

MfG Michael


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Dezember 2008)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es dann theoretisch auch als Flugmount nutzbar sein müsste, rein logisch gesehen, sieht es einfach doof aus. Ich möchte nicht, dass wir dann bald i-welche Motorräder bei uns rumfahren sehen wie in einem gewissen anderen Onlinerollenspiel...


----------



## Astravall (18. Dezember 2008)

Doof aussehen oder nicht ist wohl ansichtsache ... ich finde es einfach cool ... dafür würde ich nicht auf so einem komischen Dino reiten wollen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Churchak (18. Dezember 2008)

eben! dinos sind zum essen da ned zum reiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoran (18. Dezember 2008)

Nauglir bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohties (18. Dezember 2008)

die liefern da bestimmt noch was nach. die mounts bei den nscs sehen am anfang auch alle gleich aus und haben jetzt zumindest unterschiedliche texturen.

und ich hab' sicher auch schon irgendwo konzeptzeichnungen gesehen von gepanzerten mounts und erweiterte schrap-schraps wie auf dem bild von HGVermillion.

ansonsten finde ich die derzeitigen zwergenmounts auch total kacke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht, dass wir dann bald i-welche Motorräder bei uns rumfahren sehen wie in einem gewissen anderen Onlinerollenspiel...


Wirst du auch nicht erleben, die Rechte am Spielinhalt liegen immer noch an Games Workshop und wenn Mythic da eine Harley einbauen würde würden die im Dreieck springen.
Was ich mich frage, was für ein Gefährt würden wohl die Skaven bekommen?


----------



## Neduras79 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es passt nicht in eine Mittelalter Fantasy Welt! Sieht zwar lustig aus, aber nimmt etwas von der Stimmung find ich! Genau wie Hubschrauber bei WOW oder noch schlimmer jetzt das Motorrad... da wäre bei mir der Ofen aus :-)

Die Walze fände ich noch ne lustige Alternative!

Aber ist alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Dezember 2008)

Die Walze ist ja auch aus Blood Bowl, sozusagen der American Football Variante von Warhammer.

"Er hatt den Ball" "Nicht mehr lange !" Röööhhmmmssss


----------



## Icekiss (18. Dezember 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> eben! dinos sind zum essen da ned zum reiten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir hat mal ein Gamemaster gesagt, dass relativ viele Leute mit Ihren Mounts nicht zufrieden sind. Ich finde es z.B. total bescheuert, dass Dunkelfelfen mit dem Dino unterwegs sein müssen. Es gibt bei NPCs der Dunkelefen sogar besser aussehende Dinos vor allem auch Pferde (schwarze und andere). Generell trifft das eh auf alle Klassen zu: Warum nicht etwas mehr Vielfalt bei den Mounts, wenn die NPCs doch auch verschieden unterwegs sind.


----------



## Neduras79 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja denke auch das es kein Problem wäre wenn alle Rassen paar Mounts zur Auswahl hätten! Zumindest Farben und so!
Mich nervt schon das ich als Hochelf mit nem Weißen Schimmel in die Schlacht reiten muss!
Wenn er schon weiß ist sollte er wenigstens vorne blutverschmiert sein von den zerrittenen Chaoten :-)

Einzig die Raptoren und die Menschenpferde finde ich gut gelungen.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Dezember 2008)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Einzig die Raptoren und die Menschenpferde finde ich gut gelungen.


Wobei das auch wieder Geschmackssache ist, das letzte worauf ich in die Schlacht reiten will ist ein Rotes Nauglir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist ein Nauglir und nicht so eine Pigmentgestörte Echse.


----------



## Myrkyr (18. Dezember 2008)

Muss mich der allgemeinen Meinung hier mal anschließen: Ich als Eisenbrecher find dieses Gyrokopter-Pack wirklich wirklich nervtötend... Es hat einfach keinen Stil und wird dadurch noch schlimmer, dass man per Flugmeister mit_genau_so einem Gyrokopter-Pack ja auch durch die Gegend fliegt. Aber ich nehm mit meinem Hubschrauber auf dem Rücken Fallschaden... Irgendwie macht das keinen Sinn...

So ein biergetriebenes Walzengefährt hätte ich deutlich besser gefunden - halt irgendwas, was rollt und nicht irgendwas, was eigentlich fliegen müsste... Wenn da drei Zwerge mit Gyrokoptern zur Burgbelagerung kommen sieht das ja aus wie Schocktruppen, die gleich über die Mauer fliegen...
Ich hoffe, da wird es irgendwann einmal eine Alternative geben - ich will fahren, nicht rumflattern... Zumal so eine Gromril-Rüstung ja auch ein bisschen was wiegt *grinsel*


----------



## Grimgroll (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde einen Bären als Mount gut finden. Er drückt Stärke aus, lebt ab und zu in Höhlen und würde gut zu den zwergen passen.

Den Gyro find ich sehr langweilig.


----------



## Neduras79 (18. Dezember 2008)

Naja oder halt Widder...ist zwar bei WOW und jetzt in Moria auch bei Hdro so, aber passt einfach zu Zwergen find ich!

Orks reiten glaub auf Schweinen in WAR oder?
Die find ich viel zu klein... sieht echt affig aus! Mords Ork mit Stahlgebiss und dann so ein kleines Ferkel unterm Hintern^^


----------



## nithon (18. Dezember 2008)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Ich finde es passt nicht in eine Mittelalter Fantasy Welt! Sieht zwar lustig aus, aber nimmt etwas von der Stimmung find ich! Genau wie Hubschrauber bei WOW oder noch schlimmer jetzt das Motorrad... da wäre bei mir der Ofen aus :-)
> 
> Die Walze fände ich noch ne lustige Alternative!
> 
> Aber ist alles Geschmacksache.



Warhammer ist leider nicht deine 0815-Mittelalter Fantasy Welt und der Gyrokopter gehört einfach dazu! Man muss ihn nicht mögen aber wenn er dir die Stimmung kaputt macht dann passt deine Stzimmung wohl nicht zur Welt...


----------



## Healor (18. Dezember 2008)

Bevor ein Zwerg auf ein Pferd, Pony oder einen Widder steigt, würde er sich lieber selbst die Axt ins Gesicht schlagen.
Und ich würde meinen Account sofort wieder auf Eis legen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Entwickler müssen sich halt nach der Games Workshop vorlage richten (so gut es geht) und ich finde es absolut richtig so!

Ich glaue nur ein geringer Teil der Leute die Warhammer Online spielen sind mit dem Tabletop vertraut und der andere Teil weiss einfach nicht dass das Warhammer Universum so ist wie es ist.


----------



## Graveman (18. Dezember 2008)

also ich finde das alles gut gelungen.
man muss sich halt an den background halten leute so einfach ist das ganze. 
Reittiere die vom backgroung noch passen können wären =

Dunkelelfen = Mantigor , Schwarzer Pegasus (ok wäre ziemlich porno sowas)
Gobos = Riesenspinnen
Menschen = Greifen Pegasus
Chaos = Dämonen vieleicht etwas übertrieben da es inhaltlich um Tzeentch geht und nicht um slaanesh
zwerge = naja die haben sonst nix ausser maschinen wäre euch ein zug lieber ???
Elfen = Pegasus 

Drachen lasse ich mal komplett aussen vor da die zu krass wären (ausserdem reiten zwerge und menschen keine drachen).

Wer jetzt meint das zwerge ein pony oder sonst ein reitTIER bekommen sollen kann gleich mal ne mail schreiben dafür und sich noch nebenbei einen MC´Donalds und Starbucks wünschen.

mfg Graveman


----------



## Neduras79 (18. Dezember 2008)

nithon schrieb:


> Warhammer ist leider nicht deine 0815-Mittelalter Fantasy Welt und der Gyrokopter gehört einfach dazu! Man muss ihn nicht mögen aber wenn er dir die Stimmung kaputt macht dann passt deine Stzimmung wohl nicht zur Welt...



Was ist den 0815 Fantasy??? Naja denke es heißt Fantasy weil es frei erfunden ist! Da gibt es keine festen Regeln.
Naja und wenn es nicht meine Stimmung wäre würde ich es nicht spielen.




Healor schrieb:


> Bevor ein Zwerg auf ein Pferd, Pony oder einen Widder steigt, würde er sich lieber selbst die Axt ins Gesicht schlagen.
> Und ich würde meinen Account sofort wieder auf Eis legen
> 
> 
> ...



Kann gut sein das viele Warhammer vom Tabletop nicht kennen, aber ich gehöre nicht dazu...wobei mir Warhammer 40k mehr zu sagt! Hoff auch das die Pläne für ein 40k Mmo umgesetzt werden!
Denk das ist bei den meisten Pc Umsetztungen so, oder glaubst du das viele die Drakensang spielen jemals Pen&Paper "Das schwarze Auge" gespielt haben???
Glaube kaum!
Denk den Wenigsten ist bewusst das PC-Rollenspiele von P&P abstammen oder wenigsten abgeschaut wurden..wie DSA, MERS, Cyberpunk, Shadowrun usw....

Aber das können wir ja im Gildenchat weiter ausführen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (18. Dezember 2008)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Was ist den 0815 Fantasy??? Naja denke es heißt Fantasy weil es frei erfunden ist! Da gibt es keine festen Regeln.
> Naja und wenn es nicht meine Stimmung wäre würde ich es nicht spielen.
> 
> 
> ...



Jo das hab ich ja gesagt das die meisten das Tabletop nicht kennen und deshalb etwas enttäuscht sind das die Zwerge Gyrokopter und die Dunkelelfen Echsen als Mounts haben. Aber was sollen die Entwickler machen, wenn sie irgendwelche "Offtopic Mounts" ins Spiel bringen entfernen sie sich immer weiter vom Warhammer Universum. Vielleicht spielt Games Workshop da auch nicht mit...
Ein paar Mounts werden schon noch kommen. Haben ja noch jede menge Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht Pickups aus Gorkamorka für die Orks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis dann im Gildenchat ^^


----------



## Gortek (18. Dezember 2008)

Solange sie kein Motorrad bringen wie in einem anderen Fantasyspiel ist mir vieles Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## jelinwan (18. Dezember 2008)

persönlich find ich die zwerge cool aber das mount ne danke ich find den fliegenden gynakologenstuhl potthäßlich und thema dunkelelfen und Kampfechsen find ich auch nie so doll weil wer bissel kennt weiß ja das die reiter sihc mit den gift einreiben müssen damit sie die reiten dürfne und meißtens dadurch sterben deswegen vote fvor schwarzes einhorn oder was in der richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (18. Dezember 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> Jo das hab ich ja gesagt das die meisten das Tabletop nicht kennen und deshalb etwas enttäuscht sind das die Zwerge Gyrokopter und die Dunkelelfen Echsen als Mounts haben. Aber was sollen die Entwickler machen, wenn sie irgendwelche "Offtopic Mounts" ins Spiel bringen entfernen sie sich immer weiter vom Warhammer Universum. Vielleicht spielt Games Workshop da auch nicht mit...
> Ein paar Mounts werden schon noch kommen. Haben ja noch jede menge Zeit
> 
> 
> ...



Ja da hast du recht... geht da ja auch um bezahlte Rechte! Denke nicht das die Entwickler sich da einfach mal was aus den Fingern saugen dürfen! Da wird Games-Workshop noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben!

Aber es ist und bleibt ja immer noch Geschmacksache! 

mfg


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (18. Dezember 2008)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Was ist den 0815 Fantasy??? Naja denke es heißt Fantasy weil es frei erfunden ist! Da gibt es keine festen Regeln.
> Naja und wenn es nicht meine Stimmung wäre würde ich es nicht spielen.
> 
> 
> ...



nee, war mir jetzt so garnicht bewusst... das iss ja der hammer!  eventuell beasieren ja sogar die herr der ringe filme auch auf nem buch oder nem comic! das sind ja ganz neue  dimensionen... da muss ich erstmal nen erdbeershake drauf trinken.


----------



## Neduras79 (18. Dezember 2008)

an Guten...

schön das es dir bewusst ist! Anderen evtl. nicht. Gibt Leute die noch etwas jünger sind...

Aber schön jemand wie dich zu haben der die Weißheit in sich vereint^^


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (18. Dezember 2008)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> an Guten...
> 
> schön das es dir bewusst ist! Anderen evtl. nicht. Gibt Leute die noch etwas jünger sind...
> 
> Aber schön jemand wie dich zu haben der die Weißheit in sich vereint^^



und die schwarzheit auch!


----------



## Woodspirit (18. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mußte lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (18. Dezember 2008)

Noch ein Deutschlehrer im Forum

Deine Schreibereien kann man getrost ignorieren...


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (18. Dezember 2008)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Noch ein Deutschlehrer im Forum
> 
> Deine Schreibereien kann man getrost ignorieren...




you gain skill ignore 0.2  

weiter so!


----------



## Aazhard (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Ich muss leider auch sagen, dass ich die Gyrocopter mehr als nervig und hässlich empfinde. Einen Zwerg auf einem Bären reiten zu lassen hätte unter Umständen doch etwas mehr "Stil" gehabt, wobei hier zu erwähnen ist, dass das lediglich Geschmackssache ist.

Alles in allem muss ich dennoch sagen, dass Mounts bei WAR doch etwas zu kurz gekommen sind. Gut, selbstverständlich gibts gewisse Vorschriften an die sich die Entwickler zu halten haben, aber ein bisschen mehr Vielfalt hätten dem Ganzen durchaus gut getan. Und ich spreche nicht zwingend von Vielfalt bei den Mounts selbst, vielmehr bei der Unterscheidung der Einzelnen. Man muss keine Drachen, Einhörner, fliegende Besen, oder gar Motorräder implementieren um Individualität zu erzeugen.

DAoC ging hier als bestes Beispiel voran: Zwar hatte man lediglich Pferde als Mounts, was aber durchaus gerechtfertigt war für ein Spiel, dass in einer bestimmten Ära spielt, dennoch konnte man immerhin auswählen welche Farbe oder Musterung das Pferd hatte. Wenn ich nicht der Typ bin der auf "Fury" in die Schlacht zieht, kauf ich mir eben einen Schimmel, oder ein geschecktes.

Es sind die kleinen Dinge, die Menschen begeistern.

/vote für Individualisierung unter (vor-)gegebenen Umständen.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (18. Dezember 2008)

Also ich find das Gyrodingens von den Stumpnz irgendwie passend ^^

Wart eigentlich nur mehr, bis ich mit meinem Gobbo nen eigenen Lindwurm bekomm ;p
Oder ne Riesenspinne... wär auch nett ^^


----------



## Fließendes Blut (18. Dezember 2008)

also ich find die zwergenreittiere lästig , da sie ständig nervendew geräusche machen , aber sie fliegen das ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritsch (18. Dezember 2008)

Also das Zwergenmount finde ich eigentlich ganz okay. 
Ich hätte nur für meinen squigtreiba gerne nen Reitsquig wie bei den Squighoppaz beim Tabletop


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass die Zwerge - rein physikalisch gesehen - die Möglichkeit haben müssten zu fliegen mit diesen Minigyrocoptern... Da ist es ja dann auch nur wegen des Balancings so, dass es nicht geht... Rein von der Warhammer-"Story", wenn man so sagen darf, ist es ja auch nicht ganz "Normal", dass Chaos sich mit Dunkelelfen und Orks&Goblins verbünden, eigentlich halte ich das für relativ seltsam, da orks meines wissens garnicht dazu in der lage sein dürften irgendwelche friedensabkommen und bündnisse zu schließen... o.O ^^


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (18. Dezember 2008)

Aazhard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich muss leider auch sagen, dass ich die Gyrocopter mehr als nervig und hässlich empfinde. Einen Zwerg auf einem Bären reiten zu lassen hätte unter Umständen doch etwas mehr "Stil" gehabt, wobei hier zu erwähnen ist, dass das lediglich Geschmackssache ist.
> 
> ...




und diese "mounts" gabs nach 4 jahren oderso, eins nach dem andern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wobei auch da die gäule beschissen aussehn.  die besten pferde gabs immernoch in UO.


----------



## Aazhard (18. Dezember 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> und diese "mounts" gabs nach 4 jahren oderso, eins nach dem andern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja schon klar, aber DAoC ist ja auch einer der Vorreiter der MMO's. (Ich sage bewusst "einer", bitte keine Diskussion darüber) Dass die entsprechend eine Weile gebraucht haben um diverse "Gimmicks" einzubauen muss verständlich sein. Aber wir sprechen hier von einem Spiel von den selben Herstellern, die eigentlich aus Ihren eigenen Erfahrungen lernen sollten. Zudem gingen ja genügend (Bei)Spiele voraus, die Mounts aufweisen konnten.


----------



## Kleef (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab hier jetzt schon schon gehört das Zwerge nicht reiten und was ist mit der berittenen Zwergensöldner Einheit(weiß nicht obs die noch gibt spiel nur Orks & 
Goblins und hab sie nur mal zufällig entdeckt) beim Tabletop haben die da etwa keine Pferde und jemand meinte das die Dunkelelfen auch diese Dinos reiten müssen, da die sonnst nichts haben aber die haben doch auch Kavallerie mit Pferden wohl gemerkt.^^


----------



## deon172 (18. Dezember 2008)

weisheit? schwarzheit? 

nix da! hier geht es um die ehre der Zwergenheit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der gyrocpoter ist noch tragbar, wobei ich überlege, eisern der lore zu entsprechen...
sprich: mein maschinist läuft zu fuss... wobei ich dann ja wieder nachteile hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



generell wären alternativen ganz hübsch...
nicht so wie bei wow, aber zumindest die farbe sollte man beeinflussen können.
wenn ich dann mit rr80 nen alternatives mount für zwerge bekäme, wär ich auch wieder happy...

solange es nicht so'n mopped ist ( ob mit oder ohne murloc, ist egal ^^ )

gruss vom laufenden zwerg

Mogin


----------



## seppix@seppix (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich find die einfach nur ätzend klar was meschaniches past aber das find ich blöd und auch irgendwie unrealsdlch


----------



## Elindir (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab das Perfekte Zwergen "Mount" gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das würde auch dem Warhammer Universum entsprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne spass bei seite, fakt ist aber, dass im Tabletob die Zwerge keine "Reittiere" haben! Als alternative finde ich den Rucksackheli inordnung.

Aber Mythic hät schon einige Mount mehr einbauen können. zb für Dunkelelfen auch Rösser, Spinnen für Gobos, allgemein unterschiedlichere Rösser und für die Zwerge zb noch ein Gefährt mit Räder oder so.

Freue mich aber auf die gepanzereten Mounts die ja irgend einmahl kommen werden


----------



## Kleef (20. Dezember 2008)

Wie wärs eigentlich mit nem Streitwagen da könnt man z.B. auch seine/n Freund/in mitnehmen.
Für die kleine Spielerjagt zwischendurch.^^


----------



## Klos1 (20. Dezember 2008)

sieht kacke aus und passt deshalb eigentlich zum Zwerg


----------



## SinjiD (20. Dezember 2008)

Hmm wie schon gesagt ist das problem das sich mythic an die vorlage vom tabletop spiel halten muss und so haben sie wenig freiheit einfach eigene sachen ins spiel zu bringen.Und solange net sowas kommt wie ein motorrad oder ein auto^^finde ich es nicht so schlimm im moment.
lg SinjiD


----------



## heretik (20. Dezember 2008)

Genau das Gleiche wie beim Magus, da passt die Scheibe irgendwie auch keinem.

Uuh, das is ja irgendwie anders als in Herr der Ringe oder Harry Potter... ne, das mag ich nicht! Bäh! Mein Zwerg hat auf einem Riesenwidder zu reiten und damit basta!

Akzeptiert halt einfach dass das das Warhammer-Setting ist. Macht doch keinen Sinn gegen alles und jedes anzuwettern, was einem optisch jetzt nicht 100 % zusagt.


----------



## SinjiD (20. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Genau das Gleiche wie beim Magus, da passt die Scheibe irgendwie auch keinem.
> 
> Uuh, das is ja irgendwie anders als in Herr der Ringe oder Harry Potter... ne, das mag ich nicht! Bäh! Mein Zwerg hat auf einem Riesenwidder zu reiten und damit basta!
> 
> Akzeptiert halt einfach dass das das Warhammer-Setting ist. Macht doch keinen Sinn gegen alles und jedes anzuwettern, was einem optisch jetzt nicht 100 % zusagt.



ganz meiner meinung akzeptiert doch mal was auch wenn es euch nicht passt es ist ja nur ein kleiner teil im spiel


----------



## Terratec (20. Dezember 2008)

Ihr müsst doch keinen Zwerg spielen, und wenn euch das Mount so nervt, dann tötet doch einfach alle Zwerge die Ihr damit rumfliegen seht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gilt auch für Ordnungsspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mies (20. Dezember 2008)

find die ok

nur die von den dunkelelfen finde ich hässlich


----------



## El Homer (21. Dezember 2008)

Grimgroll schrieb:


> Ich würde einen Bären als Mount gut finden. Er drückt Stärke aus, lebt ab und zu in Höhlen und würde gut zu den zwergen passen.
> 
> Den Gyro find ich sehr langweilig.


Yo n schön mächtigen Bären mit ein paar Bierfässern als Gepäck fänd ich Klasse !



jelinwan schrieb:


> persönlich find ich die zwerge cool aber das mount ne danke ich find den fliegenden gynakologenstuhl potthäßlich und thema dunkelelfen und Kampfechsen find ich auch nie so doll weil wer bissel kennt weiß ja das die reiter sihc mit den gift einreiben müssen damit sie die reiten dürfne und meißtens dadurch sterben deswegen vote fvor schwarzes einhorn oder was in der richtung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*weglach* Gynekologen Stuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also mal als Idee ^^ Wie findet ihr eine Umgebaute Berg-Lohre, schließlich sind die Zwerge verückt nach den schätzen des Berges und sone kleine verzierte Lohre mit Bierfässern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich mal als Vorschlag gut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (21. Dezember 2008)

Schreibt halt einfach Frauenarzt und vermeidet in Zukunft Fremdwörter. Ist doch nicht so schwer.


----------



## softcake_orange (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, warum man sich mit diesem PropellerMiniDingsBums gleichzeitig als Flug-Reise-Tier entschieden hat. Ein Greif wäre da wesentlich besser gewesen. Das Schlimmste jedoch ist, dass sie die Animation vom FlugDrahtEsel einfach auf die mounts übertragen haben und ich nun überdimensional breitbeinig auf meinem Gaul hocke.


----------



## Icekiss (22. Dezember 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> Bevor ein Zwerg auf ein Pferd, Pony oder einen Widder steigt, würde er sich lieber selbst die Axt ins Gesicht schlagen.
> Und ich würde meinen Account sofort wieder auf Eis legen
> 
> 
> ...


Kenne das Tabletop wirklich nicht, aber WAR! Da reiten z.B. NPCs der Dunkelelfen u.a. mit Pferden - als Spieler hat man nur das hässliche Dino-Viech.
Bei Menschen- und Hochelfen-NPCs das Gleiche: nutzen verschiedene Pferde - Spieler haben ja wieder nur ein Exemplar. Das ist doch echt Schmalspur und ich finde den uniformen Look nicht schön (bei 1 oder 2 Kriegstrupps zusammen sieht das mehr als bescheiden aus.


----------



## Gloti (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich fand die Pferde in DAoC klasse, ka warum sie jemand hässlich finden könnte. Sie sahen aus wie Pferde und unterschieden sich nur darin von den WAR-Pferden, dass sie nicht so gehoppelt sind beim Galoppieren und beim Springen auch nicht geschnaupt haben... achja, die Staubwolke fehlte ebenso.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Propellerdings ist klasse, passt super.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noktyn (23. Dezember 2008)

ich find die zwergenmounts sind so ziemlich die hässlichsten dinger im spiel. erstens sieht das meiner meinung nach dumm aus wie die zwerge darauf "reiten" und zweitens ist es tierisch nervig wenn man mit mehreren leuten unterwegs ist und viele zwerge dabei sind auf ihren flugdingern. dieses geräusch dabei macht mit wahnsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neue mounts wäre mal was feines. schnellere mounts müssen nicht sein, aber wenn jedes gleich aussieht is doch auch blöd oder?


----------



## fortuneNext (23. Dezember 2008)

man KANN sie einfach nicht austauschen - im warhammeruniversum sind das eben die mounts von den zwergen.


----------



## Katalmacht (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die Dinger einfach nur unpassent schlecht. War ein großer Grund keinen Eisenbrecher zu machen.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (23. Dezember 2008)

Richtige Zwerge sagen auch Sachen wie "...das beste Spiel WO es gibt"...und der gleichen viele. Biittteee Leute achtet halt ein wenig auf die Sprache. Dann kann man das Forum auch wieder durchlesen.

Und WAR ist Fantasy - kein Mittelalter Fantasy. Es ist noch nicht mal mittelalterlich angehaucht. Und wenn es ein Fantasy-Spiel in der Zukunft wäre, wäre es SciFi.


----------



## Kontinuum (23. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> sieht kacke aus und passt deshalb eigentlich zum Zwerg



Der geilste Kommentar xD echt geil, ohne scheiß

btw: hab auch nen maschinisten, finde auch dass das mount kacke aussieht, deswegen zocke ich auch zwerge, kann ich mich so gut mit identifizieren... mit kacke xD


----------



## Kontinuum (23. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, warum man sich mit diesem PropellerMiniDingsBums gleichzeitig als Flug-Reise-Tier entschieden hat. Ein Greif wäre da wesentlich besser gewesen. Das Schlimmste jedoch ist, dass sie die Animation vom FlugDrahtEsel einfach auf die mounts übertragen haben und ich nun überdimensional breitbeinig auf meinem Gaul hocke.



Freu dich, dann darf dein Char sich den Gynekologenstuhl für BDSM-Spiele sparen xD


----------



## Kampfpinguin (23. Dezember 2008)

Also erstmal fuer die Skaven gaebe es das Todesrad was damals in der 5.edition gespielt werden konnte das sah ziemlich cool aus >D>D>D ehm naja find sie auch nicht so gut achja pferde und alle lebenden reittiere koennt ihr vergessen. Zwerge wuerden da aus Lore technischen Gruenden nie drauf sitzen geschweige denn reiten.


----------



## Zukurio (23. Dezember 2008)

die zwergenkopte  ich mag das ding nicht so   Tier wäre  besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryl (23. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, warum man sich mit diesem PropellerMiniDingsBums gleichzeitig als Flug-Reise-Tier entschieden hat. Ein Greif wäre da wesentlich besser gewesen. Das Schlimmste jedoch ist, dass sie die Animation vom FlugDrahtEsel einfach auf die mounts übertragen haben und ich nun überdimensional breitbeinig auf meinem Gaul hocke.



Tja dazu kann ich nur sagen: Der Imperiale Greif ist allein dem Adel vornethalten. So ist esnunmal.Das selbe wäre es wenn jemand sagen würde, dass die Elfen die Zwerge auf Drachen reiten lassen sollen... 
Desweiteren kann ich nur das sagen, was schon einige vor mir gesagt haben: GOA MUSS sich an die Vrolage des GamesWorkshop halten!!
Daher sind Widder, Pony usw. nach Milisekundenlangem Nachdenken wohl oder übel Schwachsinn genau so wie der Imperiale Greif als Allgemeines Flugreittier.

MfG der etwas von der Community erbose Ryl


----------

